# What is the common hydrous state of K2SO4?



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I order from Greg Watson...

Anyone know what the hydrous state is of his K2SO4? (Anhydrous, monohydrous, dihydrous, etc.)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you bought K2SO4, it's anhydrous. If there were any water molecules associated with it, you would see: .H2O following the chemical formula.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I asked for someone on another forum, that person e-mailed Greg Watson and it turns out Greg Watson talked to someone named "Edward" on 03/18, and he now believes the K2SO4 he's selling is in fact dihydrous.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

I talked to Greg about Calcium chloride some time ago. We needed to know what he is selling. It turned out to be dihydrate CaCl2.2H2O. 

Edward


----------

